

Apple.com's nowhere on the first page of Google results for iphone 5 - freejoe76
https://www.google.com/search?q=iphone5&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

======
mtgx
You searched for "iPhone5" not iPhone 5. It's #1 and #2 for me in the second
case, under the Google News for iPhone 5 area.

~~~
freejoe76
I searched for both iPhone5 and iPhone 5, didn't see it. Searched for it
logged out of Google too, didn't see it there either. Yeah, I posted the link
to the iphone5 search... should have, meant to, post the iphone+5 search....

